# Bob Sap In Espn Mag.



## JDenz (May 9, 2003)

There was a four page article in this months ESPN the magizene about BOB Sapp and his impact on Japen.  They talked mostly about kick boxing and called Pride Wrestling but other then subtle bashing of MMA it was a good read.


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2003)

He was on Grappling or some other such mag. recently too.


----------



## JDenz (May 14, 2003)

Ya well I thought it was a big deal because he was in a major main stream mag.


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2003)

It's still on the stands. Not the same as ESPN Mag. I admit!


----------



## JDenz (May 15, 2003)

Ya the new fightsport has Kerr on the front.  I was just amazed at the coverage that fighting is getting there were three articles on MMA this year in Espn that is awsome.


----------



## tarabos (May 23, 2003)

one thing i've always felt would give MMA a boost in popularity with the American public, is if a popular heavyweight boxer were to throw his hat into the MMA ring. i have to think ESPN and various sports and boxing mags would be all over it. might even make the local news.

then if that boxer were to be beaten...which he most likely would be due to lack of experience, people would start to believe that MMA is the real deal and you can't just throw anyone in there.


----------



## JDenz (May 23, 2003)

Ya but there is nothing for a big name boxer to gain from doing it.  They ca make way more money in the boxing ring.


----------



## tarabos (May 23, 2003)

therein lies the problem. i believe anything is possible when it comes to people wanting to make money. maybe some donald trump type will come along and see the possibilities in offering a big paycheck to a boxer to fight in a UFC setting. he would then invest in the MMA organization that he chooses and put some serious effort into making that organization a mult-million dollar enterprise for himself.

is it a longshot?...perhaps, but i don't put anything past a rich man who wants to become richer, because you know they all do.


----------



## JDenz (May 24, 2003)

The problem is that there is not alot of money in MMA events.  Pride is the only one drawing big crowds and big PPV buys and if you believe the rumors even they are not making alot of money.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

Did anyone else see him on The Tonight Show last night?


----------



## JDenz (Aug 12, 2003)

No I tried to stay up but I fell asleep lol


----------

